# Sunshine on myy shoulder makes me happpy!



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Just had to post one more.:wub:


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Could very well be the cutest doggy I've ever seen! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

aww Cosy :heart: she looks like she is a content little princess :wub::tender:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

She is so CUTE!!! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Aww, it looks like she's smiling and really enjoying the sun!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I want a closer look at how you are doing those piggy tails!! We need a tutorial (well I do!)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I cant stand it Brit. :angry::smmadder: I don't think that Cosy can get any cuter. :tender: 

Although you seem to always come up with another photo that outdoes the last. This one is tooooooo much. :wub::wub::wub::tender::tender:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Too cute!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Is this something real? She is really unbelievable!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

OK, here's a little diagram of how I do her topknots.
The hair is gathered from the outside corners of the eyes.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Cosy looks like a stuffed animal, she's so beautiful. :wub:I love her piggys


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Brit, your grooming skills are always AWESOME. Cosy is adorable!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awwww, I LOVE this photo!!!! Sunshine and seeing your pretty little face makes me happy too, Cosy! :wub: I love your grooming, Brit!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Look at that sweet face!!:wub::wub:
You must fall in love all over again every time you see her :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Come on Brit, level with us, she's not real is she:HistericalSmiley:. No Malt is that gorgeous, the pictures of "Cosy" are pure perfection.


Thanks for the diagram on grooming. I am going to try it on Gigi tomorrow.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just love that we can do so many different do's on our babies. So, today I tried your Cosy piggy tails on MiMi. She looks adorable. I didn't do bows though. After her bath tomorrow, I'll put bows on and try to get a decent picture.

My MiMi is so beautiful it makes me weak in the knees. You must be paralyzed by the beauty of Cosy.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

lynda said:


> Come on Brit, level with us, she's not real is she:HistericalSmiley:. No Malt is that gorgeous, the pictures of "Cosy" are pure perfection.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the diagram on grooming. I am going to try it on Gigi tomorrow.


She poops so she must be real. :HistericalSmiley:
I hope the diagram helped. I did it in a hurry and drawing what I did wasn't as easy as showing someone.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Cosy said:


> She poops so she must be real. :HistericalSmiley:
> I hope the diagram helped. I did it in a hurry and drawing what I did wasn't as easy as showing someone.


She poops? Maaaayyybeee. But I'll bet it doesn't stink!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Just LOVE Cosy. SHe never has a bad hair day.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I REALLY like her new look! So cute! :wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

That's so cute! Cozette is getting groomed soon, so I may try that look. At least the hair on her head and face aren't shaved or cut down, unlike the rest of her


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The cut shows her eyes up more too!!! She is just a little babydoll!!!!:chili:


----------



## MalshiChase (Mar 6, 2011)

That's is definitely one of the cutest dogs I've ever seen!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I love the cut Brit! Cosy looks precious!!! 

I really want to consider this cut for Emma because her food is constantly in her girl beard. Drives me nuts. Cosy wears her new do so well! Love it!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

She is so adorable!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love cosy !!! i want a girl doggy just like her , love her cut , her big eyes , her outfits !


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

What a beautiful picture of precious Cosy! Love the new haircut! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Too cute for words, that's about all I can say.....


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:tender::tender:Cosy is just a little doll baby!!:tender::tender:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> I love the cut Brit! Cosy looks precious!!!
> 
> I really want to consider this cut for Emma because her food is constantly in her girl beard. Drives me nuts. Cosy wears her new do so well! Love it!


 
Go for it, Tammy! I bet she'd look adorable in this cut! We want pics after you finish! 

Thank you all again for the sweet words. I'm thinking she looks like a little lop eared bunny in this pic. Just in time for Easter. :HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Cosy said:


> She poops so she must be real. :HistericalSmiley:
> I hope the diagram helped. I did it in a hurry and drawing what I did wasn't as easy as showing someone.


LOL Cosy looks like she poops rainbows and butterflies :w00t:, she is too cute! Love the diagram too, I'm going to try it on Lola one day, thanks!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Diana, if only!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Goodness Cosy, you really are out-of-this-world-beautiful!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw, she couldn't be any more adorable. I really like this cut on her. Cute Cute Cute!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Absolutely adorable!


----------

